# End of year rituals or habits



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

At the end of year, on January 1st since all banks and stock markets are closed, I do a monetary assessment.   My rituals are mostly financial, but I also try to do as much house cleaning and decluttering in December as I can to start the new year right.

1.  Make up a budget for the next year listing all the expenses I save for in a special savings account where they get paid from.  Insurance premiums, house taxes, HOA fees, Car repair estimates and registration fee, gift estimates.  Any big expenses I need to budget for, mostly expenses that can be calculated.  I add them all up and divide by 12 and that is the amount I deposit every month to that account before I spend another dime.  Groceries I pay for with what's left because I never know how much I will need each month, and the money available for them can easily be adjusted depending on money available.

2.  By end of December I pay off any credit card balance in full, including any charges in December and not payable till January.  Start with a clean slate.

3.  Start a new expense sheet for the new year where I list monthly expenses paid (to get an idea of yearly expenses for everything).  That's where I get my amounts for the budget.

4.  Write up balance sheet of net worth, listing balances in all my savings, checking, brokerage account and any liabilities (usually have none), house value at Zillow.com, auto value at KelleyBlueBook.com, to find out how much I am worth every single year.  Been doing this for a decade now. I also write down auto mileage.

Do you have any end-of-year rituals, financial or personal?


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 21, 2019)

1. Other than piercing my chest muscles with
small(-ish) meat hooks, and hanging from them on a Live Oak in my back yard, to please the Spirits, so they may bless me, and mine, with a prosperous and healthy new year, I don't really do all that much. So, no, no big rituals........

2. I almost forgot: I do put on a leotard, tutu and toe shoes, and then prance around the outside of my house, blowing bubbles, to ensure that evil spirits stay far away from my property. I usually only make one pass, because the nice young men in white coats normally show up, then, to calm me down. Darn neighbors!

Happy New Year, to Everyone!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Nope I don't have end of the year rituals per se... .. and my credit cards are all paid off before the end of each month so I'm in the fortunate position not to have to be concerned about those.. so nothing exciting here


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm big on calendars. We have one on our main desk where I write in all the bills that need to be paid during the next year, when taxes are due  and when certain checks are automatically deposited in our checking account. 

I have a calendar in the kitchen drawer I use to write down a weeks worth of dinners. I hate getting up in the morning and trying to decide what to have for dinner. It also helps when writing out my shopping list.

I also have one on the door in the kitchen for appointments,birthdays, and vacations we are planning.

I try to get the house in order, freezers defrosted,rugs washed  because after the New year it's " me time". projects come out and my sewing machine. Heaven help anyone who asks me to do something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2019)

I review my finances, pay all outstanding bills, create a loose budget for the new year, tally up a balance sheet and do a thumbnail estimate of my income tax.  It sounds like a lot but it only takes about an hour.

On New Year's Eve. I set out the trash just before midnight or before I go to bed.

I try to eat inexpensive foods on New Years Day and not spend any money for as long as possible into the new year, the way you start the new year will set the pattern for the year ahead.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to eat inexpensive foods on New Years Day and not spend any money for as long as possible into the new year, *the way you start the new year will set the pattern for the year ahead.*


My father had a similar view about spending.  He also used to say not to start anything, like at the end of the day,  that you could not finish until another time.

I wish I could do the trash thing (get rid of the trash in your life), but my trash collection is Tuesday morning, so that won't work, at least this year.  LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

If I'm awake at midnight on New Years Eve, I go outside and bang pots and pans together like my mother's family did.

Also, If I'm awake, I will eat whatever I want; expensive tho' it may be. Who cares about the rest of the year? I could easily go without a meal or three later in the year....if I'm still around.

At this stage of the game, bring on the lobsters and scallops! Let's have some champagne and caviar! Tamale pie sounds good, too.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> If I'm awake at midnight on New Years Eve, *I go outside and bang pots and pans together like my mother's family did.*
> 
> Also, If I'm awake, I will eat whatever I want; expensive tho' it may be. Who cares about the rest of the year? I could easily go without a meal or three later in the year....if I'm still around.
> 
> At this stage of the game, bring on the lobsters and scallops! Let's have some champagne and caviar!* Tamale *pie sounds good, too.


Is that to drive away the evil spirits?  

I'm making Moussaka for Christmas and green corn tamales for New Year's eve AND day.  I'll be off my diet those two-three days, I deserve it!.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Is that to drive away the evil spirits?
> 
> I'm making Moussaka for Christmas and green corn tamales for New Year's eve AND day.  I'll be off my diet those two-three days, I deserve it!.



I honestly don't know why... I never thought about evil spirits. I thought it was about celebration.

"_Moussaka for Christmas and green corn tamales for New Year's eve AND day.  I'll be off my diet those two-three days, I deserve it!_"

Oh yum. I wish I could come to your house!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I honestly don't know why... I never thought about evil spirits. I thought it was about celebration.


Anytime you bang something, it's to drive away evil spirits.  That's why we clink glasses together, the evil spirits are inside the glass ready to enter our bodies when we drink.  When we clink, the noise startles them and they jump out.  LOL  Anyway, that's what our superstitious ancestors believed.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Anytime you bang something, it's to drive away evil spirits.  That's why we clink glasses together, the evil spirits are inside the glass ready to enter our bodies when we drink.  When we clink, the noise startles them and they jump out.  LOL  Anyway, that's what our superstitious ancestors believed.


Amazing @Catlady. Thank you for this.... You know, I wondered why we clink glasses together. I can't wait to pass this on to my grandsons!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2019)

I always eat too much this time of the year!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

@RadishRose - Here's more than you EVER wanted to know about clinking glasses.  LOL

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/of-drinks-and-clinks/
And here are New Year's traditions and rituals, including banging pots and pans

http://www.digitalgothic.net/Sanctuary/newyears.htm
*NOISEMAKERS AT MIDNIGHT: The idea of making deafening noise is to             drive away the evil spirits who flocked to the living at this             climactic season with a great wailing of horns and shouts and             beating of drums. This is why at the stroke of midnight we hear the             deafening cacophony of sirens, car horns, boat whistles, party             horns, church bells, drums, pots and pans - anything that serves the             purpose of producing a devil chasing din. *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @RadishRose - Here's more than you EVER wanted to know about clinking glasses.  LOL
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/of-drinks-and-clinks/
> And here are New Year's traditions and rituals, including banging pots and pans
> ...


Fascinating about the clinking glasses and surprising...it's not about demons. Have to read to the end.

I'm about halfway throught the banging and noise making article. Very interesting! I'll have to go back to it. My eyes need a rest now.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's another, very entertaining article about clinking glasses, it says basically what Snopes said.  The evil part was the one I read about a long time ago.

https://www.scienceabc.com/eyeopeners/why-do-people-clink-their-glasses-before-drinking-a-toast.html
*The Most Common (and Incorrect) Answers to This Question…*
If you’ve ever thought about this subject before, and did some cursory research or asked a local bartender, you may have found a wide range of explanations for the tradition of clinking glasses. One of the most popular assertions is that it was used in history to drive off evil spirits, as it was believed that the ringing of bells and clinking of glasses held some sway over the supernatural forces of the world. Sounds a bit silly now, but this was believed for hundreds of years, and many people still assert that this is the origin.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 21, 2019)

You mean all these years I could have simply just clinked glasses vs lopping off chicken and goats heads, not to mention searching for virgins to sacrifice!


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2019)

Around the end of the year I list current income and outgoings,  prepare a new calendar, writing  in birthdays etc., 31 December  my daughter and I FaceTime each other at midnight,  with a drink to see in the new year together


----------



## gennie (Dec 22, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> 1. Other than piercing my chest muscles with
> small(-ish) meat hooks, and hanging from them on a Live Oak in my back yard, to please the Spirits, so they may bless me, and mine, with a prosperous and healthy new year, I don't really do all that much. So, no, no big rituals........
> 
> 2. I almost forgot: I do put on a leotard, tutu and toe shoes, and then prance around the outside of my house, blowing bubbles, to ensure that evil spirits stay far away from my property. I usually only make one pass, because the nice young men in white coats normally show up, then, to calm me down. Darn neighbors!
> ...



Pshaw, you would be an exciting addition to any neighborhood


----------



## gennie (Dec 22, 2019)

On New Years Day I fall to my knees and give thanks that the whole season - Thanksgiving through New Years - is finally over.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2019)

I like to have the house in good order for the New Year.  It's probably not going to happen this year as we still have boxes to be unpacked and I haven't hung a single piece of art yet.  I'm running out of time and I'm not even running...….

On New Year's Day, we always eat pork and black-eyed peas for good luck.  It's a Southern tradition.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 22, 2019)

I have no rituals or habits...


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 22, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> You mean all these years I could have simply just clinked glasses vs lopping off chicken and goats heads, not to mention searching for virgins to sacrifice!


Good luck to you.  Me thinks that real virgins are pretty hard to find in this day & age; if they exist at all!


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 22, 2019)

jujube said:


> I like to have the house in good order for the New Year.  It's probably not going to happen this year as we still have boxes to be unpacked and I haven't hung a single piece of art yet.  I'm running out of time and I'm not even running...….
> 
> On New Year's Day, we always eat pork and black-eyed peas for good luck.  It's a Southern tradition.


Hold the piggy parts, please! I cook up a mess of vegan black-eyed peas, starting at around 11 PM. We eat them with my mini corn muffins, while sipping champagne, at Midnight. My daughter's family comes by in the morning to feast. Fun stuff!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 23, 2019)

gennie said:


> On New Years Day I fall to my knees and give thanks that the whole season - Thanksgiving through New Years - is finally over.


Now this cracked me up!!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 23, 2019)

@jujube I do black eyed peas thing too on New Year's Day.  I make a huge pan of Hoppin' John which I serve over rice, and mounds of cornbread and a loaf or two of crusty bread, and it simmers on the stove all afternoon as the family and friends come by to serve themselves a bowl or two, and visit awhile.  

My other End Of Year rituals are:

1.  On the first weekend after New Years I clean out my closet and drawers, getting rid of the things I haven't worn through the year, sometimes trying things on if I can't remember why I haven't worn them, and take the bags to goodwill the same day. This year that will need to wait a week though, because we're going away to our favorite AirBnb for the weekend.

2.  I wait till the New Year to put away Christmas decorations, and as I do I sort through what I didn't use this year and determine if I need to keep it or get rid of it.  That way I'm never in the situation of some of my clients, with an entire storage room filled with Christmas decorations, but the only ones that are used are the ones closest to the door!

3.  I don't do any in depth financial stuff, but I do overview my client list and the income I derive from them, and make certain determinations regarding my schedule, my rate and any other issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> You mean all these years I could have simply just clinked glasses vs lopping off chicken and goats heads, not to mention searching for virgins to sacrifice!



I'm pretty certain those virgins (assuming you can find any) take a very dim view of being sacrificed.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> If I'm awake at midnight on New Years Eve, I go outside and bang pots and pans together like my mother's family did.
> 
> Also, If I'm awake, I will eat whatever I want; expensive tho' it may be. Who cares about the rest of the year? I could easily go without a meal or three later in the year....if I'm still around.
> 
> At this stage of the game, bring on the lobsters and scallops! Let's have some champagne and caviar! Tamale pie sounds good, too.



I don't have to worry about the noise making thing.  My nutcase neighbor makes enough noise on New Year's to take care of demons for the whole neighborhood.

And happily, the one neighbor who used to get drunk and go out in his backyard and discharge firearms aimed at the sky moved away and is probably terrorizing another neighborhood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> You mean all these years I could have simply just clinked glasses vs lopping off chicken and goats heads, not to mention searching for virgins to sacrifice!





Butterfly said:


> I'm pretty certain those virgins (assuming you can find any) take a very dim view of being sacrificed.


----------

